# Daily Shelter Stats



## michellerobison

We're at 252 and 8.We're slipping!!!!

The food button only counts once,per address,so when we multi vote,to save time and energy,we only need to click it once,unless you use mor ethan one device,you can click it once on each device.

This way we can consentrate on multi voting.... 

We gotta get more votes in, once we start slipping downward it's hard to get back up again.


----------



## mfa

OH NO!!!!! 
please help by voting everyone!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i noticed were not in the top ten , i was able to do a few multi votes on my laptop n then it froze n wouldnt let me vote again .. if everyone votes everyday we should be able to get this ..


----------



## mysugarbears

i couldn't get on to vote at all, everytime i tried i would get a message page could not be found, no matter what i did. today i was able to vote.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

yeah debbie there was something wrong w the site before.


----------



## allheart

mysugarbears said:


> i couldn't get on to vote at all, everytime i tried i would get a message page could not be found, no matter what i did. today i was able to vote.


Same here, and I just tried again. Will keep trying.


----------



## michellerobison

It worked for me this morning and tonight. It's been a bit glitchy,I hope they get it ironed out soon.


----------



## michellerobison

*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:We're 221 and 7 looking better!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:We're 221 and 7 looking better!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


Michelle, I am LOVING firefox, like you told me, whoooohoooooo, getting tons of votes in. Oh I love it!!!! Back to voting and thanks for letting me know about Firefox  I'm wide awake, fluffs on lap, and we are voting away


----------



## allheart

Michelle, awesome. I downloaded the Firefox program. Booked mark the Sheter Challenge. Typed in NorthCenteral, with WI as the state. Voted. Went up to Tools, options, and in the middle of a box, is clear all history. I then went up to my Recently bookmarked, selected the Shelter Challenge and was able to vote. Kept doing this, and I have to say Mr. Skunk wins the prize. Got him so much. I sure hope it makes a difference and I will be back at it tommrow. Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> Michelle, awesome. I downloaded the Firefox program. Booked mark the Sheter Challenge. Typed in NorthCenteral, with WI as the state. Voted. Went up to Tools, options, and in the middle of a box, is clear all history. I then went up to my Recently bookmarked, selected the Shelter Challenge and was able to vote. Kept doing this, and I have to say Mr. Skunk wins the prize. Got him so much. I sure hope it makes a difference and I will be back at it tommrow. Hugs.


There is a "Save all History" option in the drop down,you can save all history and just delete cookies. I'm glad folks are using the Firefox. I know I used to be one that wouldn't down load a program if some one suggested it,thinking it was a hassel.But it's super easy to do and it works like a charm,you can pop off tones of votes in a short time.


----------



## michellerobison

*:cheer::chili::chili::chili:We're 217 and 6!!!:chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer:*
*Looking better,let's keep it going!!!!!!*


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *:cheer::chili::chili::chili:We're 217 and 6!!!:chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer:*
> *Looking better,let's keep it going!!!!!!*


wooooohoooo :chili::chili::chili: Going right back now to wonderuful Firefox LOVE IT!!!!! So easy and great way to get tons of votes in. Thanks Michelle (hugs).


----------



## missiek

I just saw that!!! I just put in an hour's worth of votes...about 80. (I have satellit internet so its slow!  ) I wonder, do the stats get updated automatically or just once a day?


----------



## michellerobison

I think just daily.I've gone back and checked through out the day and they seem to stay the same . So I think they only update once per day. w/ so many votes to keep track of I bet it would be almost impossible to update more than once a day...though it would be nice...

*Thanks everyone for voting!!!!:wub:*


----------



## michellerobison

*:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:217!!!! and 6! Looking really good folks!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*
*Let's keep climbing! Thanks everyone for voting and voting and voting!!!!!*


----------



## mfa

just got in a few votes!!!:chili::chili::chili:
updated my siggy too!!:wub:


----------



## allheart

Back to voting  Oh hoping tommorow our number look even better  Off I go .....


----------



## michellerobison

*:cheer::cheer::cheer::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:We're at 189 and 6! WOW!!!! Keep voting!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:*


----------



## missiek

Woo Hoo!!!!! Go! Go! Go! :cheer: I am so happy!!!! :chili:


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *:cheer::cheer::cheer::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:We're at 189 and 6! WOW!!!! Keep voting!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:*


WOW 189  wooohoo that's a nice move in numbers.

But we still are 6  Sorry, being a brat , We'll just have to fix that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

All I can say this morning is "skunk, skunk, owl, fox'


----------



## mss

beautiful zebra!


----------



## Mindi's mom

ladybug


----------



## LJSquishy

I am only casting one vote per day as I do not want to violate the contest rules, but I did want you to know that I am voting.


----------



## allheart

LJSquishy said:


> I am only casting one vote per day as I do not want to violate the contest rules, but I did want you to know that I am voting.


 
Lisa, hugs, every vote counts :thumbsup:

Back to voting I go


----------



## michellerobison

*:wub::wub::wub:189 and 6!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:*


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:We're holding ground so far,unless they haven't updated yet. We're not going down ,that's great!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


I'll keep checking!


----------



## LJSquishy

I voted & clicked the food bowl today.


----------



## michellerobison

*♥♥♥☻☻☻☺☺☺*
*We're still holding at 189 and 6,still good,we're never had numbers that good. Let's see if we can do better! *
*♥♥♥☻☻☻☺☺☺*


----------



## missiek

I can't wait to see it tomorrow! I have been voting voting voting~


----------



## allheart

missiek said:


> I can't wait to see it tomorrow! I have been voting voting voting~


 
Me too


----------



## missiek

*176 and 5!!!!!! *

*WOW people we are doing great!!!! Keep voting voting voting!!!!*

:cheer: :chili: :cheer: :chili:


----------



## allheart

missiek said:


> *176 and 5!!!!!! *
> 
> *WOW people we are doing great!!!! Keep voting voting voting!!!!*
> 
> :cheer: :chili: :cheer: :chili:


I just saw that woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

*:chili::chili::chili:OMG !!! I just saw it!We're at 176 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!:chili::chili::chili:*

It's working,lets keep up the votes,fluffs will get help,they soooo need it!!!!!!!!


----------



## lori

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy

Great job every one for continuing to vote! We've moved up one slot which is great! It will be difficult to keep voting until March (right? It ends in March?) but I know we can do it!


----------



## michellerobison

If we just keep at it like we are then it should be too difficult... I hope not.


----------



## michellerobison

*:chili::chili::chili:OMG ,I just saw it! We're at 156 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili::chili::chili:
*
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *:chili::chili::chili:OMG ,I just saw it! We're at 156 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili::chili::chili:*
> 
> :cheer::cheer::cheer:


 
:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison

LJSquishy said:


> Great job every one for continuing to vote! We've moved up one slot which is great! It will be difficult to keep voting until March (right? It ends in March?) but I know we can do it!


 
Voting ends March 20th. So we a long way to go and hope we can keep up the momentum.

It really is life and death.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

ive been voting regularly


----------



## Snowbody

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## edelweiss

Having trouble voting today. Anyone else?


----------



## LJSquishy

edelweiss said:


> Having trouble voting today. Anyone else?


I didn't have any trouble voting today. Although, if I vote on my cell phone for some reason I have to try twice, the first time won't go through.


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 166 and 5......:w00t::w00t::w00t:*,we slipped a bit today,by 10. Keep voting foks,we can't get too comfortable or we'll slip right out of contention...


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *We're at 166 and 5......:w00t::w00t::w00t:*,we slipped a bit today,by 10. Keep voting foks,we can't get too comfortable or we'll slip right out of contention...


 
Still pushing the votes :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i have become a clicker , lol i vote then i click for food , for breast cancer , child care , rain forest , literacy,etc and etc and then i start the voting all over .. heheheh


----------



## missiek

I only had the chance to vote for 1/2 an hour yesterday... (about 20 times). I will try to make sure I vote tons more today!!!


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 160 and 5 today so we're climbing back up.* Thanks everyone.
I know it can be hard to find time to vote. I had only a half an hour or so myself yesterday.
Thursday will be hard too,I have to go to Detroit to a specialist so I'll be gone most of the day.
I thank everyone who's voting and appreciate any time they can spare to vote. We're all busy and have so much in our lives.
You're all wonderful,taking time to vote for fluffs!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

ladybug, cat and fox today


----------



## allheart

Voting away


----------



## bellapuppy

Voted!


----------



## michellerobison

*:chili::chili::chili:OMG ,I just saw it! We're at 153 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!*
_*We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:*_


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *:chili::chili::chili:OMG ,I just saw it! We're at 153 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!*
> _*We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili::chili::chili::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:*_


 
:chili: :chili: :chili::aktion033: :aktion033:

I'm becoming obssessed, but it's sooooooooooooo worth it :wub: Thanks for the update Michelle


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## allheart

Having trouble getting the site  Says page cannot be displayed  Will keep trying.


----------



## Snowbody

allheart said:


> Having trouble getting the site  Says page cannot be displayed  Will keep trying.


It's there for me. I just clicked on your link and it came up too...but of course said I already voted, which I did


----------



## allheart

Snowbody said:


> It's there for me. I just clicked on your link and it came up too...but of course said I already voted, which I did


Thanks so much  It's working again


----------



## edelweiss

voted (bump)


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted....bumping...


----------



## michellerobison

*We're at 161 and 5,still holding.*


----------



## bellapuppy

Voted!


----------



## michellerobison

☺☺☺:chili:We're at 160 and 5. We moved up again!!!!! It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!
We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili:☺☺☺


----------



## allheart

Woohooo .....back to voting


----------



## Katkoota

you got our votes, precious fluffs :wub:


----------



## allheart

We keep going from 160 to 161, but it is definetly working. So if your up now, if you haven't voted, if you coudl please . I sure would love for us to move up in the state rankings as well.

Hugs.


----------



## allheart

Okay  as of now, we seem to be holding at 157 and 5. So the votes truly are helping!!!!!! We'll see how they look tommorow.

In truth, whatever organization does win, it will help precious furbabies, but boy it sure would be nice, extra nice to have Northcentral Maltese Rescue win :thumbsup: :chili:

The votes are really helping.

Good night and many hugs.

Christine


----------



## LJSquishy

I just finished voting on my cell phone, I will vote on my computer soon.


----------



## Snowbody

Two cats and a cow this morning on two computers and a cell phone


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted , on work pc , now voting on cell , n later on at home


----------



## missiek

I gave the kids a snowday from homeschool....so that will give me plenty of time to vote vote vote inbetween grooming puppies.


----------



## edelweiss

voted! bump


----------



## LJSquishy

I voted on my cell phone & computer today. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## michellerobison

:chili::chili::chili:I just saw it!We're at 157 and 5. We moved up again!!!!! It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!! We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili::chili::chili::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> :chili::chili::chili:I just saw it!We're at 157 and 5. We moved up again!!!!! It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!! We're gonna get some money for fluffs,keep up the good work!!!! Thanks everyone!!!:chili::chili::chili::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::cheer::cheer::cheer:


:chili::chili::chili: Thanks Michelle, voting away


----------



## michellerobison

bumpity bump *VOTE!!!!!!* (please):wub:


----------



## edelweiss

Thanks Michelle, voted!


----------



## mss

Zebra!
The site seems faster today! Sometimes it is soooo slow. Or could it be aol. Hmmm.

Anyway, I voted, and NMR is holding at #5 in the state!


----------



## Snowbody

mss said:


> Zebra!
> The site seems faster today! Sometimes it is soooo slow. Or could it be aol. Hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, I voted, and NMR is holding at #5 in the state!


Voted too. BTW, how's Butchie doing? That boy has a spot in my heart for sure. :wub: Isn't it about a year ago or so when you adopted him?


----------



## missiek

Voting!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

panda,zebra... voting.....


----------



## mss

Aww, thanks for asking about Butchie!  

His one year Adoptaversary, or "Gotcha Day" as Hunter's Mom says, is February 7. 

He's doing quite well! His health seems great. He's best buds (with an occasional little feud) with my Chihuahua Charlie and the girls like him, too. I thougt he was just going to be "a dog's dog" because of that, but he's become more affectionate with me over the past couple months, seeking out my attention more. He's really very sweet with me. 

And after long last, the fur on his ears and the top of his head has taken a growth spurt!  In fact his head is so big, he looks kind of goofy right now--I'll try to get some pictures either before or after his next professional grooming.  He enjoys being brushed, and let me clip his nails, but his coat is too curly for a topknot--and my amateur skill level.


----------



## mfa

goat elephant cat cat tiger skunk fox!!:chili:
BUMP:aktion033:


----------



## allheart

Voting ........looks like we are still holding at 5 and 157.......unless the site is not updated yet. Back to voting


----------



## allheart

Looks like the challenge has WEEKLY winners as well for $1000.00. This was week one.

*This weeks winner is Villalobos Rescue Center - Santa Clarita, CA - Congrats to them!!*

Boy it would be nice to get one of this weekly winners for NorthCentral Maltese Rescue 

We are still holding at 5 and 157

I know we can do this


----------



## michellerobison

Still holding at 157 and 5. I don't think they update on Sundays...or week ends maybe...


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> Still holding at 157 and 5. I don't think they update on Sundays...or week ends maybe...


 
Michelle, you probably are right. We still are holding at 157 and 5. And we all are voting away.

We'll see what the numbers look like later today.


----------



## michellerobison

*:chili::chili::chili::chili:OMG ,I just saw it!We're at 142 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:*
*Check it out!!! Woo hoo,it's working,keep voting!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*
:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## missiek

OM goodness! Woow Hoo!! :cheer: I am so happy!!!! Keep up the good work people!!


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *:chili::chili::chili::chili:OMG ,I just saw it!We're at 142 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:*
> *Check it out!!! Woo hoo,it's working,keep voting!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*
> :cheer::cheer::cheer:


 
Oh this totally made my day!!!!! Woooohooooo :chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

awesome !


----------



## michellerobison

*Confessions of a serial shelter voter....*

Confessions of a serial shelter voter....:innocent:


I vote all during breakfast and when people call me on the phone. Then when I eat lunch and supper,since Al's at work,I sit in front of the computer and vote while I eat....
You'd be surprised how many votes you can do while eating or talking on the phone...


----------



## Snowbody

wow - awesome!!


----------



## LJSquishy

Good thing I double checked my votes tonight, I could have sworn I voted on both my computer & cell phone, but it turns out I hadn't done my cell yet! All taken care of, now.


----------



## michellerobison

*OMG ,We're climbing up!!!1!*
*We're at 140 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!! Check it out!!! Woo hoo,it's working,keep voting!!!!*

*Happy dance!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> *OMG ,We're climbing up!!!1!*
> *We're at 140 and 5. It's working and the fluffs will get much needed help!!! Check it out!!! Woo hoo,it's working,keep voting!!!!*
> 
> *Happy dance!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


 
Whooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo :chili::chili::aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss

voted!


----------



## missiek

You beat me to it, Michelle!! :cheer: I was going to come here and do the happy dance!  lol

I try to vote in the morning, and throughout the afternoon here and there. And also when my hubby and I are chillin at night watching TV.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted from pc and cell


----------



## allheart

We slipped one position  
141 and 5. Trying to get more votes in now to change that. I want to do the happy dance again with all of you. I was only able to do voting in the AM yesterday and a little last night.

Let's see if we can't get those numbers to come down for the special fluffs. Hugs to all.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!!! at first it was giving me an error saying it was the wrong thing and it was a goat , then saying that i had confirmed it toomany times , but then it changed the pic to a penguin n it went thru , weird !


----------



## missiek

Man I totally missed voting last night. I have caught some terrible cold and was literally freezing and feeling miserable last night. SO I didn't vote at all.  I was just on there and we have slipped more to 148 now.  


C'mon people, get your vote on!!! I can lay in bed and vote with my laptop!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted!!


----------



## LJSquishy

Just finished voting on my cell & pc.


----------



## mss

Owl!


----------



## bellapuppy

fox and penguin!


----------



## allheart

We lost another postion  149  Going now to add as many votes and hopefully make a change for the special fluffs.


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> We lost another postion  149  Going now to add as many votes and hopefully make a change for the special fluffs.


 
Okay, we are back down to 148 :thumbsup: if you haven't voted yet, please do :wub:. The fluffs are counting on us. Seeing if I can come some more in.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Snowbody

Just did nightly votes.


----------



## allheart

_We are currently holding at 148 and 5. For awhile there we were 149 and 5, so we are going in the right direction :thumbsup:_

_Just for added inspiration, here is a picture of one of the very special furbabies that Northcentral Maltese Rescue is able to give a second chance_

_Here's little Parker :wub: currently ready for his second chance and his forever home:heart: thanks to Northcentral Maltese Rescue._

_Look at the precious face :wub:_
View attachment 93634



_As of now, we are 148 and 5.....there are more little Parkers that are depending on us. Time to vote _

_Hugs to all._


----------



## edelweiss

bump! voted today??????????


----------



## missiek

Thank you for posting that pic of Parker! Yes we all need to step up the votes! I tried all last night and will be at it again this morning. These little ones need help!!


:chili: Let's go ladies and gents!!!:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!! parker is adorable !


----------



## revakb2

I'm one of those who unfortunately needs to be reminded. I got a lion today.


----------



## allheart

revakb2 said:


> I'm one of those who unfortunately needs to be reminded. I got a lion today.


 
Hugs to you Reva and to all voting. Don't worry, reminders will always be coming (hugs).

_Shelter status is reading the same, not sure if we are just holding, or if it will not be updated till tommorow. In the meantime, thank you all so much for voting._

_If you haven't voted yet, now would be the perfect time and isn't little Parker just so precious. He and his little furry friends are counting on us :wub:_

View attachment 93645


----------



## LJSquishy

I did my voting today, and since we're participating in the V-Day/B-Day Buddy Event, London & Preston sent in their donations to NCMR!


----------



## edelweiss

voted finally! bump


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !


----------



## missiek

let's keep voting people! The fluffs need us!!!


----------



## allheart

_Sorry so late with today's shelter status._
_I had trouble getting on SM today. Not the best news  _

_We DROPPED over all to 152  but still remain 5 for the state. _

_I guess other folks are voting feverishly as we are for their special shelter/foster._

_Got a bunch of votes in this morning, and going back now to do more, in hopes tommorow stats look better._

_Sorry for the bad news, I know how much everyone is trying, but we won't give up :aktion033::aktion033:_


----------



## michellerobison

152 and 5,we've slipped. Sorry I haven't been able to vote as much,I have a hard time gettign good internet access at the shows. I have good access tonight so I will be voting like crazy before I hit the sack!


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> 152 and 5,we've slipped. Sorry I haven't been able to vote as much,I have a hard time gettign good internet access at the shows. I have good access tonight so I will be voting like crazy before I hit the sack!


 
Hugs Michelle.

We'll get those numbers down. I had trouble getting on SM today, but was able to vote like crazy, so hopefully fingers crossed tommorow looks better. More hugs.


----------



## allheart

_Today's stats we slipped a little again_

_154 overall but still 5 in the state._

_I know how hard all of you are trying, so thank you._

_I think Sher is right, we need to get some help from other resources, to help in our quest, to get these special ones and the special people who take care of them some financial assistance, by voting._

_Hugs to all. Going back now and voting, then I know there are some Maltese groups on FB, not sure how active they are, but it's worth a shot._

_The end of the rainbow is that some very special programs will be getting financial assistance, that is so needed, but I sure would love to have NMCR be one of them._

_Hugs to all._


----------



## Snowbody

Christine - we also need a very simple explanation of how to vote, simply not the multiple one for new members. Yesterday when I voted for Marianne's little Lilly for a contest in England I asked that she also vote in our Shelter Challenge. When i went to look for a simple way for her to do it, I couldn't find it in the current shelter challenge threads. I wrote :Thanks Jessica.This should help for voting. We've chosen one Maltese Shelter to vote for this round so that we have more of a chance for getting more votes. On my siggie under Tyler's picture there's a link for the animal rescue site. Click on that and there's a big purple button that you click on to donate food to shelters. Just click on that. Then the page will come up where there is a much smaller button on the upper right saying "Vote Here." Click that. Then it let's you pick your shelter. If you just type in for state WI (Wisconsin) and city Racine then hit search. It will come up with a list. About the third one down you will see Northcentral Maltese Rescue, click on that and then click on VOTE. Next page will be a picture of an animal(to confirm a robo computer isn't voting) and just type in the simple name for what the animal is (cat, dog, goat, panda, etc) Type that and then type enter. It will confirm that you voted. Then when you go to do this the next day or later (you can vote every 12 hours) you will see that Northcentral is already selected so it saves you lots of steps. She voted and is asking other friends of hers to do the same. So I think somewhere we have to have a simple way to vote for the very first time. Most of the current instructions are for voting more. JMO.


----------



## allheart

Snowbody said:


> Christine - we also need a very simple explanation of how to vote, simply not the multiple one for new members. Yesterday when I voted for Marianne's little Lilly for a contest in England I asked that she also vote in our Shelter Challenge. When i went to look for a simple way for her to do it, I couldn't find it in the current shelter challenge threads. I wrote :Thanks Jessica.This should help for voting. We've chosen one Maltese Shelter to vote for this round so that we have more of a chance for getting more votes. On my siggie under Tyler's picture there's a link for the animal rescue site. Click on that and there's a big purple button that you click on to donate food to shelters. Just click on that. Then the page will come up where there is a much smaller button on the upper right saying "Vote Here." Click that. Then it let's you pick your shelter. If you just type in for state WI (Wisconsin) and city Racine then hit search. It will come up with a list. About the third one down you will see Northcentral Maltese Rescue, click on that and then click on VOTE. Next page will be a picture of an animal(to confirm a robo computer isn't voting) and just type in the simple name for what the animal is (cat, dog, goat, panda, etc) Type that and then type enter. It will confirm that you voted. Then when you go to do this the next day or later (you can vote every 12 hours) you will see that Northcentral is already selected so it saves you lots of steps. She voted and is asking other friends of hers to do the same. So I think somewhere we have to have a simple way to vote for the very first time. Most of the current instructions are for voting more. JMO.


 
Oh I think you are so right. I did the other day, start a new thread to help the Newbies, but it was no way as clear and as simplified as yours

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...related/111406-need-help-voting-reminder.html

Yours is perfect!!! And thank you so much!


----------



## Katkoota

Cats for voting today


----------



## mfa

voting!

BUMP


----------



## missiek

Keep it up people! I haven't been on SM lately (my hubby and I celebrated our 12th anniversary yesterday!!). BUt i will be sure to vote vote vote today!!!


----------



## allheart

missiek said:


> Keep it up people! I haven't been on SM lately (my hubby and I celebrated our 12th anniversary yesterday!!). BUt i will be sure to vote vote vote today!!!


 
Voting right with you Kelly. The stats haven't changed, they probably will tommorow, so yup vote vote vote :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

BUMP---& Happy belated anniversary to Kelly & DH


----------



## allheart

edelweiss said:


> BUMP---& Happy belated anniversary to Kelly & DH


 
Oh sorry Kelly :blush: Happy Belated Anniversary to you and DH :wub:!!!!


----------



## mfa

congrats on your anniversary Kelly!!:wub:

voting, BUMP


----------



## LJSquishy

Did my voting today!


----------



## Snowbody

Happy Anniversary Kelly. I celebrated it by voting. :HistericalSmiley::thumbsup:


----------



## allheart

Voting away as well, the stats read the same, but I am sure they will be updated today.

Hugs to all of you wonderful people!!!!


----------



## allheart

_It's working, It's working. :chili::chili:_

_The new stats just came out !!_

_We are still number 5 in the state_
_and have moved to 150 from 154 wooohooo!!!!_

_Great job everyone :thumbsup: And we will continue to help these special ones, who are counting on us  :aktion033:_


----------



## missiek

Thank you all!  Yes, go celebrate my anniversary by voting!!! hehehe 

We are pulling through again....let's keep it up!!!


----------



## mfa

voting!

BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

*It's 151 and 5.:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## bellapuppy

I voted and posted a link on my fb page and asked all my friends and family to vote. got 2 that I know of. Hey, it's worth a try.


----------



## michellerobison

*We've inched up to 150 and 5 now.. Let's keep up the good work,the fluffs need us!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## missiek

Good! I voted like crazy last night and am doing the same this morning! I would love to see us ahead of the 140 mark!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted!!!!


----------



## allheart

Voting away  

Bump


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting...


----------



## mfa

voting!!

BUMP


----------



## Snowbody

Voted :chili::chili: It's never too late. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted Got some in at midnight and now was able to vote again this morning:chili:


----------



## edelweiss

voted!


----------



## michellerobison

_156 and 5,we're slipping again...._


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> _156 and 5,we're slipping again...._


Must be all the ice. :blush: I'm voting Michelle


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> _156 and 5,we're slipping again...._


 Oh nooooooooooooooooo, I'm voting as well .......


----------



## mss

Voted, got cute red fox, and we're going back up--to 155 and five.


----------



## edelweiss

voted! bump. bump. bump.


----------



## mysugarbears

just voted and got a stinky skunk!


----------



## Snowbody

VOTE!! Please:thumbsup:


----------



## pinkheadbaby

Usually manage 2-4 votes/day. Just completed 11 !!!


----------



## missiek

I voted, voted, voted!!! Let's go go go!


----------



## edelweiss

michellerobison said:


> _156 and 5,we're slipping again...._


Kitzel & I are voting!


----------



## LJSquishy

Ouch, we've slipped to 157 and 5. The last two days I have been unable to vote, I've had to help deal with a lot of family issues (my husband's grandparents are needing advanced care and we are trying to find a nursing home) but I did vote this morning.


----------



## Snowbody

Elephant, dog, cat, owl this morning


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !!!


----------



## bellapuppy

Penguin!


----------



## allheart

Ugh, we are slipping....*163* but we are still* 5* in the state.
I didn't get much voting yesterday , but am voting now  Hope we can make up some ground.


----------



## mfa

voting!! BUMP


----------



## LJSquishy

I got my votes in for today! 

PS: Christine, I adore your new signature photo of Leo & Mia!


----------



## michellerobison

I just saw it,haven't been able to get online much,163 and 5. :w00t::smhelp::smcry::smpullhair::smpullhair::smpullhair::new_shocked::new_shocked:


----------



## michellerobison

We're going to have to schedule a voting marathon when I get home!
Milk ,cookies or hot chocolate and donuts or coffee and donuts at computers,voting in our jammies


----------



## allheart

LJSquishy said:


> I got my votes in for today!
> 
> PS: Christine, I adore your new signature photo of Leo & Mia!


Thank you dear Lisa :wub:


michellerobison said:


> We're going to have to schedule a voting marathon when I get home!
> Milk ,cookies or hot chocolate and donuts or coffee and donuts at computers,voting in our jammies


Michelle with you all the way, got my jammies ready :thumbsup: Going back now to vote some more. Hugs.


----------



## missiek

I will join the vote marathon! I was sitting on my couch with my popcorn, my fluffs, a blanket, and my loptop voting like mad last night!


----------



## allheart

:aktion033:


missiek said:


> I will join the vote marathon! I was sitting on my couch with my popcorn, my fluffs, a blanket, and my loptop voting like mad last night!


 
Wonderful :aktion033::aktion033:

Lions, and tigers and bears...oh my :chili: been voting like crazy today, hopefully, fingers crossed we will see a huge difference in the numbers tommorow for the dear little fluffs :wub:


----------



## edelweiss

bump!!!!


----------



## bellapuppy

Got my votes in as well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !


----------



## Snowbody

BUMP - voted


----------



## allheart

Vote this morning, site is not updated yet, as far as numbers, crossing fingers they look good today


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Didn't check the overall but we slipped in the state to 6th!:w00t:


----------



## allheart

*Oh noooooo :huh: I was shocked...*

_*As of now the standings read we are 6 in the state and 165 overall .* We slipped even more and I know how hard everyone is voting. We will never give up though and in the longrun, special furbabies somewhere will get much needed financial assistance.....BUT ...still will vote like crazy for Northcentral. Wish it were better news._


----------



## missiek

Oh no! I sat and voted all through the SuperBowl.... :crying: 

We need to step it up people!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted , on pc , and cell , hope those numbers get better !


----------



## mfa

voting, BUMP!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !! and bumping , we r still 6th we gotta get back up there !


----------



## edelweiss

We need to pull harder!
Still down!
vote, vote, vote folks!


----------



## michellerobison

Will be home tomorrow and vote like a maniac. Hard to do on a smart phone.


----------



## bailey02

Just voted!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Have been voting in our house.


----------



## bellapuppy

voted from home too. will have to steal hubby's smart phone and vote.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting over here , i hope the numbers go up.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted !! are you ??


----------



## missiek

Yep


----------



## mysugarbears

i'm having a problem getting on the page, keep getting a message page not found


----------



## Snowbody

mysugarbears said:


> i'm having a problem getting on the page, keep getting a message page not found


Debbie - I just voted and it was fine. Are you sure the link was okay. You can try the one on my siggie.


----------



## bailey02

*just submitted my daily vote*


----------



## michellerobison

Finally made it home,we're stuck in the driveway w/ a foot of show...so much for 4 wheel drive. Now we have to find out what that green stuff is leaking from the truck... think we wiped out a hose trying to get up the drive way. Well walked up the driveway ,one puppy dog at a time....through a foot a of show while each little fluff was wiggling like crazy to get down and play in it!!!


----------



## mysugarbears

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I just voted and it was fine. Are you sure the link was okay. You can try the one on my siggie.


 
Sue i used the link the i get as a daily reminder and than tried your link and kept getting the same message. I think there was a glitch somewhere on my end and now it's fixed. So i sat for about 1/2 hour voting to make up for lost time.


----------



## michellerobison

Al just tore up the tractor trying to plow out the snow...not a fun thing to come home to...


----------



## Snowbody

Bump. Just voted a bunch for the new day of Thursday. Hope we at least get back to where we were...and then higher.:chili:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted , the first two times i got a cat and i was inputting cat n telling me it was incorrect , then it gave me an error , i had to go back on browser and re do ! weird ! 

michelle def not something fun to come home too ! i hope u dont get any more snow


----------



## edelweiss

voting!


----------



## michellerobison

166 and 6,looks like a marathon might have to be scheduled .....
We got back yesterday and have spent two days shoveling 18 inches of snow,yuck!


----------



## edelweiss

Welcome Home Michelle. We missed you! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Welcome back and sorry about the snow. You missed some really crappy weather while you were gone. Have been voting here.


----------



## michellerobison

You guys ROCK! I know everyone was hard at work voting!

I tried to get online when I could and vote. I'd vote some in the morning before breakfast and leaving for the shows,used my Droid at the shows (only able to vote on it once per day though,can't clear cookies on it) and then,vote when I got back to the hotel.
Sometimes the connections were so slow at the hotels.
I'm voting now,eating dark chocolate covered butter cookies and milk!


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> Welcome back and sorry about the snow. You missed some really crappy weather while you were gone. Have been voting here.


 
Yeah,I called from the beach a couple times..ooooh 80 degrees and sunny. I was making sand sculpture mermaids and collecting shells,it was great.
I called back home to check on the weather and it was snowing 8 inches the first time...
Even though we enjoyed the beach,we knew the snow was waiting for us,at home.....


----------



## michellerobison

I changed my siggy,I put a direct link to the voting page w/ hearts by it,so to ease confusion.


----------



## edelweiss

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante 
Michelle, we tried to "hold the fort" for you but your absence was noted by the results! :yes::hiding:


----------



## michellerobison

170 and 6!!! We're slipping!!!!! I wonder if it's due to all the show and bad weather. Well back to voting now... Vote,vote,vote fluffs are counting on us!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !


----------



## missiek

I have been voting for 2 hours...on my couch with my fluffs....


----------



## michellerobison

How does a Sunday voting marathon sound? Anyone up to it?
I've been sitting on my couch voting while Al watched Pink Floyd "The Wall".
Maybe we can set aside an hour to pump out votes...
Since I've been home I set aside 30 minutes a couple times per day to vote now. Let's hope it helps.
I know the weather is stinky right now and some might loose internet service.
I know I had some pretty slow connections at the hotels.
We gotta get on this and keep it up,we only have a few weeks left....boy it goes by fast.
We can do it,I know we can,because we love fluffs.


----------



## michellerobison

We're 173 and 6, I can't believe we're still slipping!!!!!

Even w/ all the voting. Time for a voting marathon,SUNDAY! Let's try to agree on a time or ,lets all take an hour or more if you can spare it and just vote like crazy!

All of us have to do it,not just a dozen or so. We only have a few weeks left...


----------



## missiek

Oh no  :crying: I have satellite internet and its been cutting out a lot with the snow lately.  But I am voting like made now....


----------



## michellerobison

I know our internet is slow w/ the weather too.
I'm sure others are running into the same issues.
I'm reposting how to multi vote too.

MULTI VOTE

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
* It will be #5 in line up of choices*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do usual animal picture and confirm vote.*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voted! from pc n cell


----------



## missiek

Voting here again on the couch with the puppies. lol they are trying to climb all over my laptop!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted - I feel like Westminster is putting a crimp in voting since some are away from home. Hope to get back in the saddle more after monday.


----------



## michellerobison

missiek said:


> Voting here again on the couch with the puppies. lol they are trying to climb all over my laptop!


 
Mine do that too,it's so cute when they crawl on your lap and lick you while you're on the computer,they also sniff the keys and try to paw them...


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> Voted - I feel like Westminster is putting a crimp in voting since some are away from home. Hope to get back in the saddle more after monday.


 
Could be Wesminster is putting a crimp in all shelter voting...that and all the bad weather and many travelling to warmer climates for winter.


----------



## missiek

I guess they only update the stats on weekdays? Because surely we aren't still at 173?!!


----------



## missiek

Happy Valentines Day! :wub:

Still don't see a change...
still voting...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting too


----------



## michellerobison

I checked it at 6 am and no change,maybe they haven't updated yet. Back to voting!


----------



## edelweiss

voting! bump, bump, bump!


----------



## mfa

voting, BUMP!!


----------



## michellerobison

I still can't belive we haven't budged from 173 and 6 and I've been voting on and off all day....Voting at breakfast,lunch,dinner and in between and even now!


----------



## michellerobison

We're 174 and 6!:w00t::w00t::w00t:

I can't figure out why we're dropping. I know some of us are voting our bums off!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

yes just voted , dont understand either


----------



## missiek

I know! I just about feel out of my chair!!! What is going on?? :crying:


----------



## LJSquishy

It is probably that the other rescues have many more people voting, which makes us slip down even if we're consistent with our votes. Their communities are probably voting for them.


----------



## Snowbody

Okay folks - I'm back in the saddle again. After all the Westminster stuff I wasn't at my computer much so not voting as much as usual. Back at it now.


----------



## edelweiss

voting, voting, voting!


----------



## michellerobison

175 and 6,we gota keep at it now. We're still up from our original 252 and 8 ,but we could easily fall back that far.


----------



## michellerobison

We're 177 and 6!!!!!!!!!
I don't know how that can be. I sat there for two solid hours pumping out votes and did it earlier throughout the day and we're still dropping!


----------



## Snowbody

I did too. I don't get it. :blink::blink:


----------



## missiek

Are they keeping track of IP addresses or something? I am a computer-idiot so IDK of they could, but perhaps they could keep track of votes per IP addy and not count more than 1 per day?


----------



## michellerobison

missiek said:


> Are they keeping track of IP addresses or something? I am a computer-idiot so IDK of they could, but perhaps they could keep track of votes per IP addy and not count more than 1 per day?


 
Might be they're doing that. All the more reason to get more peole voting instead of relying on a few people voting like mad. I feel badly that we're subverting the rules on voting,we wouldn't have to do that if more people would vote....:huh:


----------



## michellerobison

We really need to come together on this. We've banded together to raise thousands of dollars for fluffs that needed surgery and we banded together to raise money for Escondido when they didn't win the dark horse in the last challenge...
If we can do this and donate from our pockets...why can't we donate time to vote?
There are a lot of members on this forum, and maybe I'm assuming not many are voting since it seems only a few post about voting.

I know some vote and don't post about it. But it seems th esame few dedicated souls are voting and keeping it going...It's just not enough. If half the members of SM voted once her day,it could mke a real difference.

I can't do much more than vote and donate here and there,I can't foster right now w/ the house for sale,so voting on the challenge is one way I can help fluffs right now.
I can't open my home until we get moved but I can open my purse and my schedule.....
If they can trace the IP,then we also have mutiple devices and each device,lap top,computer,smart phone has it's own IP addy.
If we work outside the home or if we visit a friend or relative,ask to borrow the computer a few minutes for a shelter vote... I'm sure they'd accomodate. I even stop at the library and use their 3 computers and vote quickly. I told them what I was doing and they were most accomodating.


----------



## missiek

It seems like that is the case with all of us putting in so many votes and no change...unlike a few weeks ago. If they do it with the food bowl donation, I am sure they can do it for the voting. 

I have 2 computers and a smart phone so I will be voting from them 2 times a day. 

 Just wish we could win.


----------



## michellerobison

I'm wondering if they are keeping track the same way as w/ the food donations.
I'm still going to keep voting oodles on all my computers,just in case....


----------



## michellerobison

179 and 6! Still slipping!


----------



## Snowbody

Ugh. Tiger, ladybug, lion this morning on all our devices.


----------



## michellerobison

183 and 6 still slipping !!!!! and I voted all 4 of my devices and voted all during the movie Iron Man...


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel took time out from the celebrations to vote! Have you voted today? Bump


----------



## michellerobison

Please vote folks. We need more people voting .....instead of a few voting more....


----------



## mss

Been voting.


----------



## michellerobison

_185 and 6,yepp,still slipping!!!!_
My computers were on the fritz most of the day,internet issues, due to the ice and snow. Still a bit dicey on connections holding,but managed 3 votes so far


----------



## edelweiss

still voting! bump!


----------



## michellerobison

Thanks everone for voting,I know these challenges can be time consuming. We're in the last few weeks now and maybe folks in other areas are voting like mad too. We gotta keep it up,for fluff's sakes!!


----------



## Snowbody

Michelle - it's so disheartening. I've been voting on all our devices as usual. I guess the other shelter supporters are as well. 
Pleae VOTE everyone.


----------



## edelweiss

It isn't too late to pull ourselves back up again----it isn't that hard to vote either. Just hit on the web-sites listed --vote northcentral, WI, racine, confirm your vote & it counts. Gosh, even I can do it! BUMP


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i came bk n ive been voting like crazy !


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Hey,

I think I voted I went to the main site. Do I also click each link? Sorry new to this not really sure how it works.


----------



## Snowbody

Sasha11 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I think I voted I went to the main site. Do I also click each link? Sorry new to this not really sure how it works.


Thanks for asking. I am cutting and pasting a simplified way to vote. Let me know if it works for you:
_
This should help for voting. We've chosen one Maltese Shelter to vote for this round so that we have more of a chance for getting more votes. On my siggie under Tyler's picture there's a link for the animal rescue site. Click on that and there's a big purple button that you click on to donate food to shelters. Just click on that. Then the page will come up where there is a much smaller button on the upper right saying "Vote Here." Click that. Then it let's you pick your shelter. If you just type in for state WI (Wisconsin) and city Racine then hit search. It will come up with a list. About the third one down you will see Northcentral Maltese Rescue, click on that and then click on VOTE. Next page will be a picture of an animal(to confirm a robo computer isn't voting) and just type in the simple name for what the animal is (cat, dog, goat, panda, etc) Type that and then type enter. It will confirm that you voted. Then when you go to do this the next day or later (you can vote every 12 hours) you will see that Northcentral is already selected so it saves you lots of steps._


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Snowbody said:


> Thanks for asking. I am cutting and pasting a simplified way to vote. Let me know if it works for you:
> 
> _This should help for voting. We've chosen one Maltese Shelter to vote for this round so that we have more of a chance for getting more votes. On my siggie under Tyler's picture there's a link for the animal rescue site. Click on that and there's a big purple button that you click on to donate food to shelters. Just click on that. Then the page will come up where there is a much smaller button on the upper right saying "Vote Here." Click that. Then it let's you pick your shelter. If you just type in for state WI (Wisconsin) and city Racine then hit search. It will come up with a list. About the third one down you will see Northcentral Maltese Rescue, click on that and then click on VOTE. Next page will be a picture of an animal(to confirm a robo computer isn't voting) and just type in the simple name for what the animal is (cat, dog, goat, panda, etc) Type that and then type enter. It will confirm that you voted. Then when you go to do this the next day or later (you can vote every 12 hours) you will see that Northcentral is already selected so it saves you lots of steps._


Hey,

thanks. When I click on the link it tells me thank you for clicking and says .6 bowls of food were donated. I dont see where I can specify what rescue center.


----------



## Snowbody

Sasha11 said:


> Hey,
> 
> thanks. When I click on the link it tells me thank you for clicking and says .6 bowls of food were donated. I dont see where I can specify what rescue center.


Up above the button for food look for a LITTLE "Vote here" button and click that. It will take you to the next page where you can put in info for the Challenge.


----------



## michellerobison

Sasha11 said:


> Hey,
> 
> thanks. When I click on the link it tells me thank you for clicking and says .6 bowls of food were donated. I dont see where I can specify what rescue center.


My link will take you to the voting page,you can type in WI for the state,then Racine for the city and hit "search. It will come up with 7 choices.
#5 will be Northcentral Maltese Rescue Inc. and a button next to it "vote".
Hit vote and it will take you to the page with an animal's picture,name the animal and click "confirm".
If you ever get lost on the site,look to the right for the "shelter challenge" tab,,it's the third tab down on the right...click it and it will always take you to the vote page.

Each time you log on to the site,it will remember your last shelter choice...
You can vote twice per day 12 hours apart. I vote multiple times since I can clear out cookies,but since you're new at this,it might be too confusing.
You can logg on and vote,say at 9am,then again at 9pm ish... If you have a smart phone,like a droid or Iphone,blackberry and so on,you can also vote twice per day.same if you have more than one computer in the house,like a desk tops and lap tops... Each computer has it's own IP address so you can use all the computers in the house,plus at work,if you're allowed to.

Thanks so much for voting!! If you have any questions on multi voting,I can answer,feel free to PM me!


----------



## michellerobison

193 and 6,this is really depressing!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !! but why r the numbers dropping ! ughhh


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

michellerobison said:


> 193 and 6,this is really depressing!


 Thank you. This time i voted correctly. I will vote from my other computer and phone. Anything to help!


----------



## michellerobison

Sasha11 said:


> Thank you. This time i voted correctly. I will vote from my other computer and phone. Anything to help!


 

Thanks so much!! I love it when new folks join and participate! It shows real compassion.

Let me know if you want directions on how to vote multi times by clearing cookies.I can post the steps on it.

*Voting- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc . and hit "Vote" button.*

*1-You do your vote *
*2**- go to "tools",*
*3-**"options",may say "internet options"*
*4-clear all cookies,*
5- *click "ok"*
*6-hit shelter challege tab on right and vote again*
*7- WI for state, Racine for city,look for Northcentral Maltese Rescue,Inc .*
*It will be #5 in line up of choices*
*8- Hit "Vote" button* 
*9- Do usual animal picture and confirm vote.*


----------



## michellerobison

We're still at 193 and ........
not going up,but not going down.....


----------



## edelweiss

I am losing heart here! I will try again. . .


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## Snowbody

I wanted to suggest to those who might forget to vote, to go to the site and sign up for a reminder e-mail every morning. It's just a quick nudge but it helps when things are crazy busy. Please vote. All the rescue fluffs could be our fluffs but for the grace of God. Help them with a simple vote -- no money, no commitment, just a click.


----------



## michellerobison

197 and 6 !!!!!:smilie_tischkante:
VOTE!!!!!!!


----------



## mfa

voted!!

BUMP


----------



## michellerobison

Don't forget to vote.Only a couple of weeks left...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Voting!


----------



## michellerobison

Don't forget to vote,we're in the high 190's now and slipping fast. We only have a few precious weeks to make a difference.
It takes so little time and no money to vote.
It will mean the world to fluffs...life and death actually...

VOTE!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

197 and 6!!!!:bysmilie::bysmilie::bysmilie:

VOTE,VOTE,VOTE,we need votes!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## edelweiss

Still giving it the old "college try-hard!" 
Bump!


----------



## michellerobison

This is breaking my heart, we're 202 and 6!:bysmilie::bysmilie::bysmilie::crying::crying::crying::crying:

we really need to hit this hard,we only have a couple weeks left,we can hold out that long can't we?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i dont understand why we are dropping , ive never voted so much for something already today i voted four times . two laptops , my cell , and here at work .... ughh this is frustrating :/


----------



## Orla

What ever happens, fluffs will get help - maybe not maltese but people are obviously voting a lot for other rescues, which is great too


----------



## mfa

voting!!


----------



## michellerobison

204 and 6, we gotta keep voting!!!:w00t::w00t::w00t:

We gotta keep at it...
Thanks to everyone for voting!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison

Keep voting everyone, we're at 207 and 6. We're almost back where we started at 252 and 7...

I know everyone who's voting,is voting their hearts out! We need to get the newbies to vote too.

Even if we can't get money for Malts,at least fluffs somewhere will benefit.

For everyone voting... YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!!


----------



## michellerobison

bumpity ,bump...don't forget to vote!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

Haven't given up the fight! Still voting!


----------



## michellerobison

:smcry:208 and 6 still slipping....:smcry:
I'm not giving up yet,we only have a couple weeks...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!


----------



## edelweiss

Keep voting, keep voting, keep voting!


----------



## Snowbody

:smcry:Is there anyone we can contact at Northcentral Maltese Rescue who could try to rally the troops there and get out the word to vote to their supporters? I can't remember who runs it, but I think Edie got the word out to her supporters last time when we were going for AMA. It might be worth a shot Michelle.


----------



## edelweiss

Snowbody said:


> :smcry:Is there anyone we can contact at Northcentral Maltese Rescue who could try to rally the troops there and get out the word to vote to their supporters? I can't remember who runs it, but I think Edie got the word out to her supporters last time when we were going for AMA. It might be worth a shot Michelle.


:chili::chili:Great idea Susan---we definitely need help ASAP!


----------



## michellerobison

I know folks are voting so hard!!!! THANKS!!!!!

We need more folks voting. Maybe Deb or Edie might know who to contact at Northcentral to pump up the vote....


----------



## edelweiss

Remember to vote---only takes a few minutes but might save one life!


----------



## michellerobison

210 and 6...I just don't know what to say... I feel so blue...:smcry::confused1:

I gotta keep at it and hopefull newbies will vote and we can rally the troups...


----------



## mfa

voting!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I tryed voting today and the link doesnt work. It says the session is timed out. Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## Snowbody

Sasha11 said:


> I tryed voting today and the link doesnt work. It says the session is timed out. Has this happened to anybody else?


Nope, voted this morning and just did again and it worked. Just try again. OOOOOh - I just got an iPhone today and I bet I can vote on that too:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mfa

voting!


----------



## edelweiss

Can't believe I got my first "dog" today since I started voting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voted this morning on my computer, my brand new iPhone:chili:,my DH's computer and his Blackberry. So that's 4 votes this morning and there will be another 4 tonight. Love the e-mail reminders you can get from the Animal Rescue site. PLEASE VOTE TOO.


----------



## michellerobison

Sasha11 said:


> I tryed voting today and the link doesnt work. It says the session is timed out. Has this happened to anybody else?


I've been getign that too,the last couple days so I go to the main vote page and start over... I wonder whay it's doing that. I thought it was just me...
It doesn't do that once you do multi votes and clear cookies,but not sure why it does on my link now...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i was just coming to say that too , it keeps telling me "your session has times out " weird ..


----------



## Snowbody

Happened to me too today on my DHs computer. Fine on all our other devices. :blink:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

michellerobison said:


> I've been getign that too,the last couple days so I go to the main vote page and start over... I wonder whay it's doing that. I thought it was just me...
> It doesn't do that once you do multi votes and clear cookies,but not sure why it does on my link now...


 
I usually use your link since its direct. But its still not working. I started over and I was able to vote.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

i just voted and didn't have a problem.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

it let me vote fine today


----------



## michellerobison

Still at 210 and 6...:huh::huh::huh:

unless they haven't updated yet.

I got that same message through my Avate browser,but not on Firefox. I use Firefox to multi vote any way. Might just depend on browser being used.


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 211 and 6,still slipping...

Hang in there folks and vote,it's almost over and fluffs need us.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## edelweiss

Voted!
Michelle---when is this segment of voting finished?


----------



## michellerobison

edelweiss said:


> Voted!
> Michelle---when is this segment of voting finished?


 
Ends on March 20th at midnight west coast time. Les than 2 weeks left....


----------



## Snowbody

Come on everyone - vote.:chili::chili: That's my birthday and the best present I could ever get is for the fluff rescue to get money from the challenge.
VOTE


----------



## michellerobison

Snowbody said:


> Come on everyone - vote.:chili::chili: That's my birthday and the best present I could ever get is for the fluff rescue to get money from the challenge.
> VOTE


 
That would be the best present,a prize for the shelter!


----------



## michellerobison

We're still at 211 and 6...
This time my link worked w/o an error... musta been gremlins....:w00t:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## Snowbody

Goat, dog, cat, skunk:w00t: Please vote!


----------



## michellerobison

We're still ar 211 and 6.. at least we're not slipping. I can't believe we only have a little over a week and a half left to vote...

I've been knocking of votes for about 2.5 hours.

I noticed th elast couple days my link isn't throwing off any error pages so they must have the glitch fixed!

Let's hang in there folks...for the fluffs!:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison

Just checked we're at 212 and 6...dropped one.
Only 10 days left folks,let's make them count!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

OK---so I voted Northcentral but Kitzel voted for Susan's birthday-March 20th----IF you can't vote for the dogs---then at least vote for Susan!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 213 and 6....

Let's do a Voteathon on Sunday. As many as can get on board for Sunday night.for one hour,we vote like maniacs.... Last marathon,I voted for 6 hours straight,some found out I was voting here and many joined and voted at least 3 hours that night.

Can we take one hour out of our Sunday evening,about 9pm-10 and just vote.....
We only have a little over a week. Can we take two Sunday eves and slot and hour to vote.
I feel so helpless while fluffs are suffering.
Sure we can donate money but it would take many thousands to even sctarch the surface of this and that's just in one area....
Voting gets money to fluffs and lets she;ters know we're out there and we care....

Please post and let me know who's in,so we have an idea on participation. If you're able,keep an extra window open and we can post and encourage each other!!!! Like we did last time...


----------



## michellerobison

214 and 6,still dropping....

We'll see you on Sunday at 9pm! I'll be here w/ hot chocolate and cookies!:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss

What kind of cookies? (bump)


----------



## Canada

Voted again!  Still in 6th.
And remember to click to donate food, too!

Did someone say Cookies??


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

I've been voting :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Can't do a marathon w/o motivational foods,like milk and cookies! Especially butter cookies w/ a slab of dark chocolate on them!!!!

You gals rock!


----------



## Snowbody

Bump. VOTE!!!! Just got two totally different shots of zebras


----------



## michellerobison

Today,this evening 9pm is our vote a thon,so have those cookies ready!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

michellerobison said:


> Today,this evening 9pm is our vote a thon,so have those cookies ready!!!!


I'm in but Weight Watchers won't be happy with me Heck I met my goal so I can cheat a little. :chili: It's for a worthy cause.


----------



## allheart

Jumping back in to vote. Sorry have been out of it for a little bit. Giving it one huge final push. Just got a Lion  Have coffee, new computer babies on lap, and ready to vote vote vote. Hugs to all.


----------



## michellerobison

No calories in shelter vote cookies!!
I got a streak of black and white critters, 2 zebras, one skunk, 2 penguins,finally a brown tabby cat,then 3 penguins and a tiger... i get those penguins and pandas a lot too. Well back to voting,one last push ,again,before bed.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

voting!


----------



## allheart

bellaratamaltese said:


> voting!


 
Same here Stacy....OMG LOVE YOUR NEW SIGGY!!!! Gorgeous :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Back to voting


----------



## michellerobison

You all ROCK totally! The fluffs will be the winners for sure!


----------



## allheart

Love ya Michelle !!!! Back to lions, tigers, ladybugs and penguins  (hugs)


----------



## michellerobison

Rylee is helping mommy vote,he usually helps because he must know he was a puppymill rescue...
Doubt he remembers but he's my special voting buddy....usually giving me kisses on the hand while I vote...he's such a gent!


----------



## Canada

michellerobison said:


> Rylee is helping mommy vote,he usually helps because he must know he was a puppymill rescue...
> Doubt he remembers but he's my special voting buddy....usually giving me kisses on the hand while I vote...he's such a gent!


 
Atta Boy, Rylee! You are such a good voting helper! :aktion033:
Just voted, and got a ladybug.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting on all devices multiple times !!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

215 and 6..... I know everyone is voiting hard,looks like a lot of others are too. In the end fluffs somewhere will win...just hoping it will be Maltese or maybe cockers...another highly dumped breed,like so many any more....

I've been trying to find out if being in the top 10 in the state wil get some money for Northcentral but can't find any info...


----------



## allheart

Back at voting for today Michelle....hoping and praying the numbers change.


----------



## Snowbody

Been voting this morning and will pick up again in our marathon later.:chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss

bump----voting!


----------



## michellerobison

See yah all soon!


----------



## edelweiss

Snowbody said:


> I'm in but Weight Watchers won't be happy with me Heck I met my goal so I can cheat a little. :chili: It's for a worthy cause.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

:wacko1::wacko1:
All butter shortbread here for the gluten-intolerant! You gotta be a little nuts around here!


----------



## michellerobison

Are we here and voting?


----------



## michellerobison

We moved up to 213!!!! and 6. :chili::woohoo2:


It helped us move up two positions. This means we're going to have to vote like maniacs for the whole next week...

Are we up to it? I know it's a lot of work and a lot to ask,but we might hav to set aside an hour each day to vote. 
I know so many are working so hard and may not have it in their schedules to do so. We can break it up into a couple 20 minute blocks maybe?

This is the last week so lets give it one more big push!

I can't tell you how much I appreciate and admire everyone's hard work and dedication!!!:grouphug:

You're all my heros,I can't do it w/o you all !!!!
THANKS!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

I looked back at when we first started this thread and we were 253 and 8 (I think). But we did do a lot better for a while. Hoping everyone keeps at it. I took 2 voting blocks today and made it my mission. Night!


----------



## michellerobison

We started out pretty high,true,we're doing better than last shelter vote,so voting really counts.
I'm not sure how many voted but maybe we can move at least or more positions each day...who knows?

Thanks again everyone. We're nearing the finish line...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting voting voting !!! are u ??


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

Just voted again


----------



## edelweiss

voting, voting, voting! 
bump


----------



## allheart

I'm up, grabbed coffee, timed to vote  Love that the numbers moved...!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!!


----------



## michellerobison

We're at 214 and 6.
I didn't get up as early today to vote...doing it now. Pretty much laying on the couch for two days. Hubs shared his flu w/ me...
I get up vote for a bit and lay down...uugghhh. Gonna have to hit it harder,we only have 5 days!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Voting here!!


----------



## michellerobison

Me too I voted for 2 hours and about 13 minutes befor emy lap top battery puked nad had to be recharged,so I hit the desk top for a while too.
The time sure goes fast,on these challenges.
We started out much higher this time,so maybe we'll do better next time...not that I'm giving up on this one!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Five days left,counting down.....bumpity bump,bump


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting , voting voting , on like 5 devices ...


----------



## Snowbody

Voted a bunch last night and this morning. 
PLEASE VOTE TOO.


----------



## mss

Bumping this up.


----------



## michellerobison

I saw a note on the shelter vote site,on the bottom about problems w/ voting not working, on Internet Explorer,which Avante is part of so they did suggest Chrome,Mozilla Firefox and Safari.
Hopefully everyone is have no issues voting!!


----------



## Snowbody

Bump!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !


----------



## michellerobison

Still holding at 214 and 6.

Only 4 days left!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

voting !!!


----------



## michellerobison

*221 and 6 slipping fast!!!!!!!* 


Only 3 days left,vote,vote,vote!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl

Just voted


----------



## michellerobison

We moved up to 214 and 6,a little better!


----------



## michellerobison

Another shelter vote ended,we'll have to see how it ends now.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i know we voted our butts off , hope we made some kind of differenc e. im so used to voting i woke up n tried to vote lol


----------



## edelweiss

I went on again today to try to see if I could squeeze in some Greek time zone vots but it was over!


----------



## Snowbody

Stick a fork in me - I'm done. We'll have to wait and see. Thanks so much again Michelle for working so hard to try to help the fluffs in need who aren't fortunate like our little ones.:smootch:


----------



## michellerobison

You get into the ruitine of voting then feel so strange when it's over..
We all tried that's what's important is we tried to help flufs that are't as lucky as ours.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## michellerobison

I tried to find out where Northcentral ended up on the vote but so far,I can't find it. Anyone else have better luck. Maybe if you don't place high enough,they don't list it.
From what I see on the site,another one starts April 4th?
We're gonna have to seriously vote,as many as we can get.

We also have to choose a shelter to concentrate on...

Also who is going to be the "votemiester",you know that annoying person who noodges you to vote...


----------



## maggieh

Last I saw NMR was 6th in Wisconsin and way down nationally. Too bad - with so many fluffs in need it would have really helped.


----------



## michellerobison

The last day of the challenge we moved up a bit from 221 and 6 to 214 and 6 but it just wasn't enough.
We have to get more people voting..


----------

